# Honesuki or Garasuki reccomendations



## CoqaVin (Jul 15, 2014)

I actually am looking for a Honesuki or Garasuki, or petty good for cleaning and cutting PISMOs, since I have been delegated to this now, and I don't have a knife for this task. Any recommendations would be appreciated. Biggest thing beings edge retention first and foremost


----------



## JohnnyChance (Jul 15, 2014)

Budget?

http://www.japaneseknifeimports.com...arasuki/gesshin-stainless-150mm-honesuki.html

I think he also has a longer garasuki from the same line but it is not listed.


----------



## knyfeknerd (Jul 15, 2014)

Garasuki seems a little too big for cleaning tenders. I've done it forever with a Honesuki though. No matter the knife, it should keep a pretty decent edge if the only thing you're using it for is cleaning PSMO's(Little to no board contact)
I say go cheap first like Tojiro or something(Although I seem to remember they aren't as good as they used to be)


----------



## Boondocker (Jul 15, 2014)

flexible boning knife


----------



## Chifunda (Jul 15, 2014)

Owned a Tojiro honesuki for a while but was never really happy with it; felt very clunky and poorly balanced.

Replaced it with a Gesshin Ginga 150mm Stainless Wa-Honesuki from Jon two years ago and have been very pleased. Excellent fit and finish, takes a great edge and holds it well. Highly recommended. :my2cents:


----------



## CoqaVin (Jul 15, 2014)

Chifunda said:


> Owned a Tojiro honesuki for a while but was never really happy with it; felt very clunky and poorly balanced.
> 
> Replaced it with a Gesshin Ginga 150mm Stainless Wa-Honesuki from Jon two years ago and have been very pleased. Excellent fit and finish, takes a great edge and holds it well. Highly recommended. :my2cents:



what is the steel and that one?

and Chris, what honesuki do you use?


----------



## Chifunda (Jul 15, 2014)

CoqaVin said:


> what is the steel and that one?



Not sure other than it's stainless. Might want to check with Jon.


----------



## knyfeknerd (Jul 15, 2014)

CoqaVin said:


> what is the steel and that one?
> 
> and Chris, what honesuki do you use?



I used a Tojiro DP(western) for like 8 years or so. I've moved on to a Marko 150mm Wa in 52100.


----------



## CoqaVin (Jul 15, 2014)

knyfeknerd said:


> I used a Tojiro DP(western) for like 8 years or so. I've moved on to a Marko 150mm Wa in 52100.



I would like a custom honesuki that would be cool, might do exactly that, get a cheap one, then move to a custom


----------



## Zwiefel (Jul 15, 2014)

I haven't used it much yet...but the double-bevel Kochi Honesuki I picked up from JKI a couple of weeks ago has excellent FnF, a nice weight and balance, and are quite thin behind the edge. I'm expecting to enjoy it a lot...esp as a lefty


----------



## Ruso (Jul 15, 2014)

CoqaVin said:


> what is the steel and that one?
> 
> and Chris, what honesuki do you use?



I believe Ashi (Maker of Ginga series) states that he uses Swedish Stainless if it helps you.


----------



## CoqaVin (Jul 15, 2014)

would that be AEB-L?


----------



## jared08 (Jul 15, 2014)

It may or may not be. Regardless, the heat treat by the maker will play a bigger factor as to performance. If it's a similar composition and the maker knows how to use it, it will be good. Assuming Jon approves of it, it should be great!


----------



## ThEoRy (Jul 16, 2014)

knyfeknerd said:


> I used a Tojiro DP(western) for like 8 years or so.



That thing looked like a ******* letter opener when I saw it.


----------



## rami_m (Jul 16, 2014)

ThEoRy said:


> That thing looked like a ******* letter opener when I saw it.



I am not sure if this is a good thing or a bad thing.


----------



## apicius9 (Jul 16, 2014)

Always love the Watanabe wa honesuki and garasuki. Something to consider.

Stefan


----------



## Zerob (Jul 16, 2014)

If you can find someone to sell one, I have a marko honesuki. It's amazing.


----------



## cilucia (Jul 16, 2014)

I'm a novice/home cook, but I recently purchased the Misono UX10 Honesuki from Korin at 15% off... I love it to bits. I am spending a lot more time with my weekly whole chickens dismembering it into more and more discrete parts and removing bones! Haha...


----------



## knyfeknerd (Jul 16, 2014)

cilucia said:


> I'm a novice/home cook, but I recently purchased the Misono UX10 Honesuki from Korin at 15% off... I love it to bits. I am spending a lot more time with my weekly whole chickens dismembering it into more and more discrete parts and removing bones! Haha...


Both of those Misono look like they would do an excellent job of cleaning tenders.


----------



## erikz (Jul 16, 2014)

I own a Takeda AS 150mm Honesuki. Its a fairly heavy and thick blade, but thats the way I like a boning knife to be. The carcasses themselves are easily quartered to fit in my stock pot.


----------



## apathetic (Jul 17, 2014)

apicius9 said:


> Always love the Watanabe wa honesuki and garasuki. Something to consider.
> 
> Stefan



+1 
I have a Watanabe shirogami garasuki and it works really well


----------



## Robert (Jul 18, 2014)

+2
Just ordered a Watanabe honesuki yesterday


----------



## CoqaVin (Jul 18, 2014)

which one?


----------



## Cadillac J (Jul 18, 2014)

i LOVE my Fujiwara FKM honesuki. I use it all the for multiple purposes around the kitchen, sometimes as a petty. Takes a great edge, I leave it just a little toothy and it's perfect.


----------



## Robert (Jul 19, 2014)

Honesuki 150mm blue from pro serie but with a burnt chestnut handle


----------



## CoqaVin (Jul 19, 2014)

I can't tell from the pictures, is it a plastic ferrule orignally


----------



## Matus (Jul 19, 2014)

Cadillac J said:


> i LOVE my Fujiwara FKM honesuki. I use it all the for multiple purposes around the kitchen, sometimes as a petty. Takes a great edge, I leave it just a little toothy and it's perfect.



I have this one too since recently. I guess it needs some sharpening as it cuts just OK. The blade geometry is good, but I find the handle too chunky (for my rather small hands) what makes the whole knife a bit too butt heavy. It is hard to beat for the price I guess though.


----------



## Robert (Jul 20, 2014)

CoqaVin said:


> I can't tell from the pictures, is it a plastic ferrule orignally



Normally they made from horn in his pro line ,anyway that is so with my other Watanabe knives


----------



## Mikael (Jul 21, 2014)

Takayuki Grand Chef Honesuki & Sakai Takayuki 15 cm. Inox Stain Resistant Honesuki/Boning Knife

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0013CZYA0/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B008UJRNXA/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20

How about these knives?


----------



## Arty (Jul 23, 2014)

Warther makes some traditional and "outdoor" fishing fillet knives in S35V. I have the outdoor fishing knife in the 6" length, but they also make one with a shorter blade. It is inexpensive and worth considering. The blade is relatively stiff and more like a boning blade than a fillet knife. Not at all bad for $70, but without the leather sheath.


----------

